# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Fish ID (Pseudomugil furcatus)

## Green Baron

Is this Celebes Rainbowfish (_Marosatherina ladigesi_) ?

----------


## hwchoy

I thought this is _Pseudomugil signifer_.

----------


## dageti

it is definitely a _Pseudomugil_, but to me it looks more like _furcatus_ than _signifer_. if you take a look at

http://members.optushome.com.au/chelmon/furcatus_NA.jpg

you will see that the yellow and black pattern on the fins and belly is very similar to yours. in _signifer_ the caudal fin is more lyre-shaped and has white-bluish edges, the background colour is different and the two dorsal fins are brigth yellow with black upper edges, and also much longer and more pointed than in _furcatus_.

this is all on a sci-fi basis of me looking at pics online though. Ron has kept both species so he could tell us for sure.

cheers, 

francesco

----------


## stormhawk

It is indeed _Pseudomugil furcatus_. Certainly not _signifer_.

----------


## Green Baron

Thanks all for the ID. Does this fish has a common name and which fish family does this fish belongs to ?

----------


## Green Baron

Found out from the web that _Pseudomugil furcatus_ belongs to the Rainbow fish family.

They are really difficult to photograph in a community tank :-( I spent 50 mins and only managed a few blurred images.

----------


## dageti

_Pseudomugil_ are known as blue eyes, I think the common name of _P. furcatus_ is forktail blue eye (add hyphenation where necessary, I couldn't  :Very Happy: ).

francesco

----------


## hwchoy

> _Pseudomugil_ are known as blue eyes, I think the common name of _P. furcatus_ is forktail blue eye (add hyphenation where necessary, I couldn't ).
> 
> francesco


blue eyes refer to the rainbowfish subgroup, lampeyes refer to the killifish subgroup.

----------

